
Lost world revealed by human, Neanderthal relics washed up on North Sea beaches - r_singh
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/relics-washed-beaches-reveal-lost-world-beneath-north-sea
======
DubiousPusher
Good Podcast on the same subject. This now submerged region is known as
Doggerland.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0006707](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0006707)

~~~
strainer
Here is an atmospheric treatment of the subject by indie history buff channel:
History Time - "How Doggerland Sank Beneath The Waves (500,000-4000 BC)"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DECwfQQqRzo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DECwfQQqRzo)

------
mistrial9
eight thousand five hundred years ago for .. a seventy meter change in sea-
level ? yikes

~~~
richdougherty
"About 8500 years ago, a massive freshwater lake in North America called Lake
Agassiz, formed by melting glaciers, drained suddenly into the sea. What had
been gradual sea-level rise accelerated, and seas rose a few meters within
decades." Pretty crazy!

~~~
tgflynn
I wonder if that could be the origin of flood myths.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"A few meters within decades" seems really unlikely to give rise to "the
entire human race drowned except for a very few people in a boat".

Also, in at least some of the flood stories, the water recedes.

~~~
nkrisc
It seems plausible that a relatively slow increase (that is, compared to a
supposed catastrophic flood) over tens of years, well within a single
generation, could turn into, "and the entire world flooded overnight" within a
generation or two of exaggerated story-telling. I mean, most religious fables
are probably nothing more than exaggerations of real events, if not outright
fabrications.

That kind of increase might very well be noticeable from year to year, and
after 10 years you might come back to where your lands used to be only to find
the sea has taken it over entirely.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
And when legendary treasures are discovered, they often turn out to be a box
of junk. The story grows in the telling. Especially if there's nobody around
to contradict.

